# Will CP soap melt M&P soap pieces?



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

I have several fun colored M&P shea butter soap base pieces leftover from a project that my son did a couple of months ago. I was thinking of scattering them in a mold and pouring a CP soap over them-- will the heat from the CP soap melt the M&P pieces?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope! I seen some beautiful soap made with soap embeds.


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for answering, I know it sounds silly, but its just that the molds get so hot, lol...


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I've heard of some people sticking them in the fridge first. And others just get them wet enough to be tacky so they do not pop off of your cut bars.


----------

